# HID's are moving



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

smorey78 said:


> so i installed a 3000k hid kit in my fog lamps. they light up a nice yellow just like i wanted...BUT sitting there and watching the light get brighter it looked like the light was kinda flickering. but not on and off more like the light was moving. engine was off car was still, so i know it was not somthig loose. i checked all the connections and all were good. it seems to stop after a while and it made no difference if the car was on or off. it is a simple plug and play kit. if you looked on the wall where the light was casted and you could see it move on the wall as well. like i had fog lamps that would adjust to the road.???


Take a picture of the socket compared to the factory bulb. I noticed several years back that HID conversion kits didn't exactly fit the same way that the OEM bulbs did. Sometimes, this even made it impossible to use them.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

You got robbed. Those would be a result of cheapazz ballasts!!!


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

thats what i was thinking. $30 for what. at least i can send them back


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ask me how I know, lol...they'll blow shortly after and probably take a fuse with it. There is a quality company that sells canbus ballasts for a reasonable price and come with a true 2 year no hassle warranty. I don't know if there are vendors on here for HID's or not so I can't post it here. I don't want to step on anybodys toes.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

iCruze2 said:


> Ask me how I know, lol...they'll blow shortly after and probably take a fuse with it. There is a quality company that sells canbus ballasts for a reasonable price and come with a true 2 year no hassle warranty. I don't know if there are vendors on here for HID's or not so I can't post it here. I don't want to step on anybodys toes.


We don't condone illegal and unsafe modifications on this forum. HID "conversion kits" fall under that category.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> We don't condone illegal and unsafe modifications on this forum. HID "conversion kits" fall under that category.


Mine are in a projector  I know what you mean...I don't like being blinded either.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

iCruze2 said:


> Mine are in a projector  I know what you mean...I don't like being blinded either.


Good man!


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i know what is legal and was is illegal. i was asking a question thru my statement i made. i don't need the "you shouldn't do that speech". But you are right for saying it...so i will take it under advisement! 
BUT...there are countless hid kits installed in stock headlamps on here and in the world. its illegal to lower your car in 13 states, its illegal to change your tire size and or wheel size in 3 states. its illegal to tint your window in 42 states yet is a 500 million dollar industry. its my personal car and i want to do to it what i like. i have never be flashed for my lights, not once. for every hid kit installed in stock headlamp housings there is a car with 1/32 tires, torn wipers, a headlight out and brakes less than 2/32. i understand what your trying to do. but i just want an answer to my question.
but with all the guys who do install hids i was hoping to get an answer to my problem. Thanks to the guys that pointed me in the right direction.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

smorey78 said:


> i know what is legal and was is illegal. i was asking a question thru my statement i made. i don't need the "you shouldn't do that speech". But you are right for saying it...so i will take it under advisement!
> BUT...there are countless hid kits installed in stock headlamps on here and in the world. its illegal to lower your car in 13 states, its illegal to change your tire size and or wheel size in 3 states. its illegal to tint your window in 42 states yet is a 500 million dollar industry. its my personal car and i want to do to it what i like. i have never be flashed for my lights, not once. for every hid kit installed in stock headlamp housings there is a car with 1/32 tires, torn wipers, a headlight out and brakes less than 2/32. i understand what your trying to do. but i just want an answer to my question.
> but with all the guys who do install hids i was hoping to get an answer to my problem. Thanks to the guys that pointed me in the right direction.


*I wasn't responding to you.* I'm fairly certain you've read what I have to say on the topic in the past, which is why my response was first to help you and determine if it was the bulbs that were moving inside the housing. I didn't tell you to get rid of them, I didn't tell you that they're illegal or unsafe; I simply gave you a suggestion. Pay close attention to who I'm quoting in my response. This time, it wasn't you. 

As for what's illegal and what's not, I couldn't care less how illegal it technically is to lower your car. I care about safety. I simply state that HIDs in factory housings are illegal because most people who run HIDs in factory housings don't give a rat's ass about other peoples' safety, while they might be somewhat concerned about getting slapped with a $250-$350 fine. How many times you get "flashed" or not is no indicator of whether or not you're blinding people. Where I live, you're guaranteed to get flashed by someone if you do anything other than point your headlights straight into the ground. I had people flash me on stock bulbs! What I did state is that this forum does not condone illegal and unsafe modifications in response to a concern over whether or not we had a vendor here who sold HID conversion kits. We do not, and we will not. 

I gave you a possibility and you ignored it. In fact, it was your first reply and I was trying to be genuinely helpful, so before you jump at the opportunity to flame me for a response I gave to someone else, consider first that I responded to you trying to help.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i didn't mean to point you out...that's way i did not quote you. just caught me on a bad day! i was trying to be more general than what i was. i respect you and your comments. sometimes we just get off topic or you get dumb answers. there is a lot of good info and a lot a smart people on here!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

smorey78 said:


> i didn't mean to point you out...that's way i did not quote you. just caught me on a bad day! i was trying to be more general than what i was. i respect you and your comments. sometimes we just get off topic or you get dumb answers. there is a lot of good info and a lot a smart people on here!


No doubt about that. We have some great members here. 

Sorry if I came off too harsh. I was a bit thrown back when it felt like you went off on me for making a comment to someone else but never bothered to respond to my own advice, lol. 

At the end of the day, I limit how much I say on this topic because I know it start to piss people off, lol. 

Regardless of what my stance is on HIDs, I'd still like to try to help get your issue resolved. I think between the socket not fitting correctly or the ballasts being of low quality, you'll be able to find the problem. I'll second the recommendation for theretrofitsource.com's HIDs.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

no problem
yes i am looking in tio the retrofit thing. i like that alot. found no problem with the bulb it self. you can clearly see that it is in right and snug. so like you said its must be the ballasts. i ordered another set from a better company. so i will try them.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

ok i found that the ballasts are dc. i want ac...did not know they were dc. so i ordered a new kit from another place that has much better quality. than i get a call that they are out of h8 bulbs...&^[email protected][email protected]$ but i can file the h11 in one place and it will fit with no problem. so i said send it. but what i will try first is to use there good ac ballasts with my h8 bulbs and see if that stops the "moving". what fun


----------

